# Donated this Deer mount to a young fella



## BurdDawg1 (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice


----------



## jab73 (Jan 22, 2013)

Great job.


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Awesome deer, mount, offer and for kid getting out and hunting


----------



## MountNMan (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the positive replies!


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

awesome


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## E.J. (Aug 7, 2008)

Great deer! Even better carma for you.


----------



## woodmaster0462 (Jun 28, 2016)

wow


----------



## Clink (Aug 21, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Nice work and very generous of you to donate your time and effort.


----------



## Bkbullseye (Aug 1, 2016)

Great Job bud!!! We Definitely need more outdoorsman with big hearts like yourself out there!


----------



## tracymae (Sep 11, 2016)

That's awesome! There will be stars on your crown.


----------



## MountNMan (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Pennswoodsfowl (Sep 23, 2016)

wow! what a deer! good thing that you did. very nice.


----------



## Hunterrich (Oct 26, 2011)

awesome job and even better for donating it to the child. that's true sportsman ship at its finest.


----------



## Grizzly_Adams (Apr 26, 2008)

If there were more people like you in the world it would be a much better place.


----------



## MountNMan (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks all. Just trying to help the out where I can. These young folks wouldn't get the chance to go out hunting if it weren't for groups like this, let alone, afford to mount their " Once in a liftime " trophy. I enjoy putting my time and effort toward a worthy cause, such as these kids.


----------



## wapitidon (Mar 24, 2009)

how long did it take for you to mount that deer if you don't mind me asking. Also just want to say that is a very honorable thing to do for that youngster. For most that would mean the world. Nice work

Wapitidon


----------



## MountNMan (Aug 11, 2009)

wapitidon said:


> how long did it take for you to mount that deer if you don't mind me asking. Also just want to say that is a very honorable thing to do for that youngster. For most that would mean the world. Nice work
> 
> Wapitidon


I did the actual mount in about an hour and a half. Prep work and tanning were longer.


----------



## MNArcheryMom86 (Mar 12, 2016)

the small things that change someone's life! awesome job!


----------



## Btp1003 (Nov 12, 2016)

Great looking buck and great looking mount. Awesome job. And thanks for helping a kid out.


----------



## agrippando (Sep 1, 2014)

What a trophy! He will cherish that for the rest of his life! Good work...


----------



## getem2011 (Jan 27, 2017)

Wonderful deed!


----------



## sunman (Apr 13, 2015)

way to go!


----------



## skanakam (Apr 10, 2011)

Awsome gesture. Good job.


----------



## CaptainCole (Oct 16, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## Thestudent (Nov 8, 2018)

Thank you for helping get a kid outdoors enjoying God's creation and making his wish come true

Sent from my SM-G965U using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## Wilderness_5658 (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice, he will remember that forever


----------



## ortime (Jul 27, 2018)

awesome


----------



## Bth340 (Jul 19, 2019)

Great deer


----------



## cdw (Mar 8, 2020)

sure it made there day.


----------



## SULLY305 (Feb 23, 2020)

nice


----------



## Leaf Shaker (Mar 3, 2020)

Amazing buck!


----------



## Mr.Wiggles (Dec 29, 2007)

Old thread but wow ,that's a nice thing to do,good on Ya!,,


----------



## waspocrew (Apr 16, 2020)

As stated above, great gesture!


----------



## Ldub01 (Jan 12, 2020)

Great work on the mount! Wish I could kill a deer like that too! Great things the USSA are doing!


----------



## AggieJames09 (Sep 25, 2018)

very nice


----------

